

Startup Fitness Advice From Battle-Hardened Entrepreneurs - jasonshen
http://www.derekflanzraich.com/2011/07/startup-fitness-advice-from-battle-hardened-entrepreneurs/

======
jseliger
BTW, a lot of these people are pretty committed athletes. If you're not, and
you're looking for something that's easy and obvious, try doing some pushups
throughout the day. When I'm feeling antsy, sometimes I get up, do 20 pushups,
and then go back to what I'm doing. Start small: two pushups count if you're
not used to them.

I like to run, and if you're starting out, it's relatively easy to buy a pair
of running shoes (try going to a running shop with a pair of shoes you already
own; the staff should be able to look at your wear pattern and adjust the shoe
they recommend accordingly) or a pair of Vibram Five-Fingers. Start easily: go
out running for five minutes. Or ten minutes. Build up little by little.

Otherwise, I think the meta-advice of this article is that we make time for
things that're important to us, which most of us probably already know, or
know on some level.

~~~
hkmurakami
Agreed. continuation > one-time max exertion.

Find out what you enjoy doing :)

------
derekflanzraich
What's the best fitness advice HN has?

~~~
mrkurt
If you eat ice cream frequently, buy a heavy spoon.

